# IP connection problem



## aaronmakkc (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

I have my laptop connected to a hub which has a broadband connection connected to my main computer. I could use the internet and everything with my laptop, and today all of a sudden, it says limited/no connectivity on the connection status, and when I tried to repair the network it said it couldnt renew the IP.

I didnt do anything to the laptop, was connected to the internet, had the laptop on stand by and 1 day later, limited/ no connectivity! I have no idea whats going on, and help will be very very much appreciated!

I've tried unplugging the cable, restarting the laptop and they all didnt work. I have no idea whats what once I go into the properties of the network...please help...

thank you very very much!

Aaron


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On each of the systems, I'd like to see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## aaronmakkc (Oct 7, 2007)

*Modem*: BT Voyager100 USB ADSL MODEM
*Hub*: Intel Business 4-Port Fast Hub (bought in 2000)
*Connection Type*: Wired
*Laptop Network card:* PC Line Gigabit Network Card Bus [PCLGIGA1]
*Make of Laptop:* Dell Inspiron 8600
*Laptop system:* XP (SP2)
*Main computer system:* XP-Home

*Problem:* Laptop has limited/no connectivity and when tried to repair network it says: 

"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed:
Renewing your IP address

For assistance, contact the person who manages your network."

*Laptop log:*Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Desktop User>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : w2356-aec3478
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . : 00-11-24-C2-72-B1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-1D-A6-ED

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . : 00-10-60-13-8C-A0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Adress . . . : 169.254.106.109
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . : 

C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron>


*Main computer log: *Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Desktop User>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MIAMI
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SURECOM EP-320X-S 100/10M Ethernet P
CI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-44-1F-4F-DC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5199:6114:4:a4ae:75fc:f7d9:4ec9

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5199:6114:4:202:44ff:fe1f:4fdc
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0::4:202:44ff:fe1f:4fdc%2
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::202:44ff:fe1f:4fdc%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

PPP adapter BT Broadband:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 81.153.97.20
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 81.153.97.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.6.40.162
194.74.65.69

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 51-99-61-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5199:6114::5199:6114
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 51-99-61-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:81.153.97.20%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.1%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Desktop User>

I hope this helps

Thanks John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears you're using ICS to connect the two.

Have you tried connecting the two directly with an Ethernet crossover cable? Maybe the hub died? How about trying different ports on the hub, or a new hub or switch?


----------

